# Process for immigration to canada from India



## Skiran (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi,

I am Kiran from Chennai (India) having 3+ work experience in IT industry.I am planning to move to Canada with a PR with my spouse who has 3 years of experience.

Can anyone help us where do we start with for applying a PR and if it is through any consultancy ,please let us know which consultancy is good to go with ,which can be trusted.

Please let us know at the earliest so that we can start with the process.

Thanks,
Kiran


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Please have a look at the "How Express Entry works" sticky at the top of this forum... it will tell you what the process is to apply to come to Canada.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Skiran said:


> Can anyone help us where do we start with for applying a PR and if it is through any consultancy ,please let us know which consultancy is good to go with ,which can be trusted.




Did you even bother trying to find the information yourself? Why should we do it for you?


----------



## madhusanthosh (Mar 7, 2015)

Skiran said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Kiran from Chennai (India) having 3+ work experience in IT industry.I am planning to move to Canada with a PR with my spouse who has 3 years of experience.
> 
> ...



Visas and Permits .. This consultancy is good... But with the new rules and express entry system, you can do it by yourself.


----------

